

Intel layoffs - o0-0o

A little bird just told me:<p>&quot;Intel is offering VSP(?) early retirement plans for close to 10K employees starting Feb 9. Employees are expected to be gone by April 1. Employees in India are exempt from VSP(?) plan.<p>Nearly 100% are USA employees:<p>Major effected Areas: OR, CA, AZ, CO, MA&quot;
======
caw
VSP is Voluntary Separation Plan. It's different than early retirement,
because it's not just to get people to retire early. Typically there's some
target criteria, like having a particular rating on your review for the past N
reviews. Not everyone will take VSP -- they're assuming a certain percentage
of people offered will. There's also limits for groups to prevent a mass
exodus from one division.

I know a few people who were offered VSP previously, but they're still at the
company so it's not like "If you don't take VSP you're going to be fired
soon."

------
jmspring
Curious why it's 100% US employee base.

~~~
jagawhowho
For US workers they must pay more taxes, more benefits (obamacare), and higher
salary.

